# Briquetts, wood, or lump charcoal?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Which do you use to COOK food such as steaks, chops, burgers, etc? Shoot, I forgot to include propane... Now, how do I edit a poll?


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Propane but also add wood in a cast smoke box.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I use both _Briquetts_ and Wood. Start my fire with Briquttes, then add some type fruit wood chunks once the coal are hot. I have allot of Apple, Cherry, and Crabapple wood, just from trimmed trees.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I use briquets and "natural wood charcoal" (Sugartown, made in Gladwin I think)

Works great.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I use to use briquetts until I was ready the bag of natural lump charcoal where it stated what briquetts have in them making them all the same shape..... I have not used briquetts since. It was something that will kill you or anything, I just like using a natural charcoal that doesnt have any added chemicals.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lump charcoal for steaks. It burns a hell of a lot hotter than briquettes, and does the best job for those who like a seared outside and pink inside. 
Briquettes for slower cooked stuff like poultry, and for long running cooks like a standing rib roast. Always add some wood for flavor.
Briquettes in the wood box of the smoker as needed with wood to keep the smoke coming out of wet fruitwoods, and provide a little extra heat as needed.

Propane? What kind of heathen would even consider cooking outside over propane? There ought to be a law I tell you....


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Propane? What kind of heathen would even consider cooking outside over propane? There ought to be a law I tell you....


Those of us heathens that spend so much time at work. By the time we get home we are so beat that the only way to get the burger or piece of chicken done before bedtime is to do it over the propane grill.

Most of my quality outdoor cooking is done either over a wood fire or with a charcoal base with wood added. Mostly briquettes but I do have some lump charcoal.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Speaking of which, my daughter and I are heading down to the Eastern Market in a matter of minutes to do a bit of shopping and sight-seeing. I am going to pick up a slab of ribs for Sunday.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Try a charcoal chimney. They will take a fires worth of charcoal from the bag to white hot in 15 minuts, with only two sheets of newspaper as an ignition source. No nasty lighter fluid. With a weber grill to put the coal back out, I can get a lot of cooking with minimal fuel usage.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

> nasty lighter fluid.


Have not used the stuff in years. I put a couple of crumbled up pieces of newspaper down, lay some kindle wood over, and then the charcoal on top of that. Then, add a bit more charcoal as the first pieces start to glow.

I still like to use the propane grill after work especially when I plan on grilling veggies along with burgers or chicken.


----------



## RAGINBUFFALO444 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a propane smoker, easy to keep control on heat!
for beef- add some charcoal & small amount of wood of choice. Pork- lots of water in bowl , mixture of woods, like hickory & fruit wood. some times just fruit wood or hickory,or mesquite. fish- strickly hickory, poultry- same as pork. just depends on mood that day and the flavor im lookin for. big game usally a combo of wood. and cookin usally takes any where from 4 to 14 hours. depending on meat & weight. i never cook over 225degs. Low & slow. for best results on large cuts of meat i use a digital meat thermometer, no need to keep lifting the cover and losing heat. just keep an eye on water bowl. :coolgleam


----------

